# Cleaninging micro-mesh



## foamcapt40 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a set of the micro-mesh pads and the instructions say they can be washed and reused many times. But they don't say how to clean or wash them. What am I missing!?


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 2, 2009)

put them in the pocket of your jeans and throw them in the washer or use a small mesh bag. Air dry.


----------



## dntrost (Jan 2, 2009)

What Mark said or I just wash them in the sink with small toothbrush and let them air dry


----------



## thewishman (Jan 3, 2009)

I blast them with water from a squirt bottle.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 5, 2009)

I rinse them in clean water and blast them with my air hose.


----------



## Munsterlander (Jan 5, 2009)

Someone along the way said you could wash them in the kitchen sink with a drop of dishwashing liquid - I've done that and run them through the washer in jeans pockets - both worked.  In the lessons learned category, after I washed them in the sink I laid them out on a formica countertop to dry, unwisely without a towel under them.  Next morning I had 8 or 10 (however many there are) little rectangle stains on the countertop.  Thought I was dead meat after trying 4 or 5 cleaners and nothing would get the stain out - finally used  bleach and was able to relax.  I'm sure you get the moral of the story...


----------



## Skye (Jan 10, 2009)

Munsterlander said:


> I'm sure you get the moral of the story...



That your wife rules with an iron fist?


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 11, 2009)

Wash them? Heck I just blow them out with compressed air. I use that little rubber tip on the air gun that concentrates the air and it rocks my world. I guess I could try washing them but I never saw the point since I would get them just as dirty THE SECOND I touched them to my next blank. Seriously, keep an air hose by the lathe, and blow it out after every 30 seconds of use and that will optimize the MM's effectiveness and never need washing.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 11, 2009)

I do the same as Brian.


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 11, 2009)

I've cleaned mine a couple of times by putting them in a plastic container, a drop of dishwashing liquid, warm water.  Put the lid on and shake the H### out of them.  rinse then lay out on a couple of paper towels..  Seems to do a good job. I also just blow them off during use with a blast from the air hose...


----------



## Munsterlander (Jan 11, 2009)

Skye said:


> That your wife rules with an iron fist?



Exactly!  Fortunately this transpired while she was away...


----------



## bradh (Jan 12, 2009)

Just wipe them on your jeans while sanding. I keep a patch of denim cloth at the lathe for the times I don't have old jeans on.
When they get gummed up, a wash in dish soap and water works well. Inside a bag in the washing machine will provide a deep cleaning, just be sure they don't end up in the dryer too.


----------



## Dvoigt (Jan 16, 2009)

Is all micro-mesh cleaning the same?  I just bought some with a padded pack from Wood Turningz but see a few different kinds out there.


----------

